# التخلـيق .. للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*تمهيد* *:*
التخليق هو أحد أساليب التشغيل بالقطع بإزالة رايش ، يسمي أيضا بالمشد وذلك لسحب عدة القطع في أغلب الأحيان. 
ينتج هذا الأسلوب أسطح ناعمة وفائقة الجودة وذات تجاوزات ضئيلة .. تكاد تكون معدومة ، كما يتميز بإنتاج المشغولات المختلفة في خطوة عمل واحدة . 
يستخدم لهذا الغرض ماكينات التخليق الداخلية والخارجية الأفقية والرأسية مع عدد التخليق المناسب لكل منها. 
يتناول هذا البحث آلات وعدد التخليق ، ومواد صنع هذه العدد ، وطرق تكوين الرايش ، ويتعرض إلي الشروط الواجب توافرها في عمليات التخليق ، وطرق التخليق (التخليق الخارجي والتخليق الداخلي) والتجهيزات اللازمة لذلك، والإدارة الهيدروليكية بماكينات التخليق ، وطرق إستقبال وتثبيت العدد والمشغولات ، ومميزات وعيوب هذا الأسلوب.


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

دكتور أحمد زكي
على الرغم من أن عمليات التخليق من العمليات الهامة جدا ، إلا أنها للأسف غير مستخدمة بمصر ، أو بمعنى أصح غير منتشرة ، على الرغم من كفاءة ودقة منتجاتها ، بجانب رخص ثمن الآلة وعدد القطع ، الذي ينعكس ثمنه على المنتج النهائي .
عموما شكرا لك يا دكتور
م.على أحمد


----------



## obied allah (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجوكم هذا الشرح لا يكفى للفهم


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء ارفاق صور للمشغولات التى تتم بهذا الاسلوب
مع الشكر


----------



## م.علي أحمد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك


----------



## ربيع2010 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك سيدى


----------



## Eng/Ali (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كم انا فخور لوجود الاستاذ القدير احمد زكي حلمي ودعمه الكامل للمنتدي وجميع الاعظاء ولاعرب كافة بكته القديرة والممتازةالتي تكاد تغطي حاجة الوسيط العربي وشكراً


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

يعتبر هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة والنادرة بالكتب.
موضوع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## _mhefny (5 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## ammar-kh (6 أبريل 2010)

ما هو المصطلح الانكليزي للتخليق


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]الأخ الفاضل المهندس / [/FONT]ammar-kh*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم .. ردا على سؤالك عن المصطلح الإنجليزي لكلمة التخليق فهي[/FONT]​ Broaching[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وللعلم موجود المصطلح الإنجليزي بجوار العنوان .. في رأس أو في أول هذا الموضوع.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقبل تحياتي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]د.أحمد زكي حلمي[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## ليندا اوركان (7 أبريل 2010)

تسلم على الموضوع الروعة


----------



## محمد عبدالله أربجي (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور كتيررررررر,,,,
بس الموضوع ده واسع متشعب وبه تفاصيل كثيره
أرجو إفادتنا بالمزيد عنه....


----------



## ammar-kh (12 أبريل 2010)

اعذرني استاذ احمد على سؤالي الساذج
و لكني لم اتمكن من تحميل الكتاب المرفق
pdf
فقلت اريد الاسم الانكليزي لاتمكن من البحث في الموضوع وحدي
حاولت كثيرا ان احمل المرفق و لكن فشلت
شكرا لاهتمامك بكل الاسئلة مهما بغت من البساطة


----------



## hayder2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

الف رحمة على والديك واللة جنت محتاج تقرير على التخليق وانت انقضتني:14:


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد .. فهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة في ورش لإنتاج .
تقبل تحياتي 
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي ، إنه بالفعل موضوع رائع ، بل رائع جدا جدا.
وكل الموضوعات التي تقدمها وتشارك بها بالمنتدي موضوعات ممتازة .
شكرا لك ، وألف ألف شكر ،،
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.حماده مصطفى


----------



## كككككككككك (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تاثير معدل التغذية على معامل نقصان الرايش


----------



## كككككككككك (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تاثير معدل التغذية على معامل انكماش الرايش:58:


----------



## tag elden (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_thank you for ever_


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

very thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------

